# Burooj views - Al reem



## Dawn123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I will be moving to Abu Dhabi in the next week and just wanted some advice about the accommodation. My employers have provided me with a one bed room apartment in Burooj views, marina square, Al Reem island. I have read a review saying it was in bad condition and that the pools tiles were falling apart. 
Could someone let me know if this is true? Is the health spa and gym in good condition? 
Thanks for all your help, 
Dawn


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i know that one of the pools was closed off perhaps to fix it? and its only just opened.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

there were loads of quality issues with Burooj Views on handover. There are on most Reem buildings though. Marina Square isn't a bad location though now the bridge to Maryah has opened and connects easily to tourist club.


----------

